# Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI?



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi! I am willing to purchase a 2.0L FSI VW B6 Passat (Triptonic) or a VW CC (DSG), and I would really appreciate your inside rearding the best turbo kit:
1.- I saw you purchased a ATP Turo kit, and I found that ATP has an specific kit for the VW 2.0 FSI wich offers an impresve 500 hp!!! (althogh the Note at the bottom of the page, which implies that additional peices would be needed).
GT3071R Turbo kit for FWD 2.0T FSI, MKV VW Golf/GTI/Jetta and Audi A3 (500HP) 
Note: You are recommended to source a fueling/tuning solution to compliment this turbo kit. We found that the stock fuel system maxes out at crank 350HP on 91 octane, which translates to about 15-16 psi max on this turbo kit. This means you can take a typical 1 bar chip that runs a bit on the rich side on the stock turbo and make very good power with just the bolt-on hardware. Just make sure the program doesn't hit boost cut when you hit 15-16 psi peak boost. You can run directly off the wastegate pressure and have a ball with this amount of power until a bigger injector fueling solution becomes available. Always watch your air/fuel mixture to make sure you don't go lean when turning up the boost with any boost control device.
2.- APR Stage III (370 hp) or even Stage IV (400+ hp, hopefully, but still a mistery). They dont have such a Note disclaimer, and they market their products as very reliable and tunning without compromising, or so... Also they have the blessing of VW America (not the support, nor the guaranty), like a moral support...
3.- Would you reccomend any other turbo kit?
Im looking for an impressive upgrade, but also a really reliable one, because I intend to use it as my every day car. Also, if possible, I would like a Turbo kit that doesnt oblige me to purchese too many additional autoparts.
What would you reccomend me to do?... I really appreciate your inside, and your valuable time!. 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (bmr_6)*

BSH big turbo kit


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

APR, no guesswork, makes the claimed #s and provides every single piece you need to install the kit other than oil and coolant. 
Tech support and reliability are also a huge plus.
Dave


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

DIY K04 kit


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

dude with the auto tranny your gonna have a slight issue doing 500 hp. i have looked into this myself. with the dsg do anything you want. if oyu have a unitronic or revo dealer near by do a bsh kit. if you have a giac dealer you can do a vf engineering kit and if you have an apr dealer go with them. which ever dealer you have closer is gonna be your best option because they are your support for when or if it breaks. if you are getting the automatic send me a pm i have companies that will make you a new torque converter for the tranny because you will need it.


----------



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (slvrbmbr)*

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (bmr_6)*

with the tiptronic theres NO WAY IN HELL u can go ANYTHING bigger than K04 and thta might be pushing it...trust me if we could go bigger i would have already lol


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

ATP3071R or KO4 with Revo or uni

It's all depends on your cash flow!
If you're balling and want a complete kit, APR


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (bmr_6)*

We're just about complete w/ our production FSI turbo kit that centers around a cast ss vband manifold w/ various turbo choices. You're in NY and so are we (shop is in Astoria).


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

^^^

Finally!!!


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

How "just about complete" complete are we talking?
I'm going to be looking for something real soon, just weighing my options and what route I want to take before I take the plunge. 
What turbo options are there and what kind of price range we looking at?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (bmr_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmr_6* »_Hi! I am willing to purchase a 2.0L FSI VW B6 Passat (Triptonic) or a VW CC (DSG), and I would really appreciate your inside rearding the best turbo kit:


If you go with the tiptronic FSI Passat the transmission will be weak. Much over our complete K04 kit will be dangerous. This is a complete kit that includes all parts your need including software, just add exhaust. 
http://www.goapr.com/products/....html









IF you go with the CC DSG it has the TSI engine. There is only one BIG turbo kit on the market, which is ours. It's another complete turn key solution including software. Just add intake and exhaust.



















_Quote »_
1.- I saw you purchased a ATP Turo kit, and I found that ATP has an specific kit for the VW 2.0 FSI wich offers an impresve 500 hp!!! (althogh the Note at the bottom of the page, which implies that additional peices would be needed).
GT3071R Turbo kit for FWD 2.0T FSI, MKV VW Golf/GTI/Jetta and Audi A3 (500HP) 
Note: You are recommended to source a fueling/tuning solution to compliment this turbo kit. We found that the stock fuel system maxes out at crank 350HP on 91 octane, which translates to about 15-16 psi max on this turbo kit. This means you can take a typical 1 bar chip that runs a bit on the rich side on the stock turbo and make very good power with just the bolt-on hardware. Just make sure the program doesn't hit boost cut when you hit 15-16 psi peak boost. You can run directly off the wastegate pressure and have a ball with this amount of power until a bigger injector fueling solution becomes available. Always watch your air/fuel mixture to make sure you don't go lean when turning up the boost with any boost control device.


If you have a TSI, this kit will not work. If you have a tiptronic, this will destroy the transmission. You also will not see 500 HP out of this kit on pump fuel. Maybe dangerously on race fuel. It's very misleading! 

_Quote »_
2.- APR Stage III (370 hp) or even Stage IV (400+ hp, hopefully, but still a mistery). They dont have such a Note disclaimer, and they market their products as very reliable and tunning without compromising, or so... Also they have the blessing of VW America (not the support, nor the guaranty), like a moral support...


This kit will work for the CC if it has the DSG transmission. Stage IV is for the FSI engine. 


_Quote »_
Im looking for an impressive upgrade, but also a really reliable one, because I intend to use it as my every day car. Also, if possible, I would like a Turbo kit that doesnt oblige me to purchese too many additional autoparts.


Then it sounds like you want to go APR. We offer the only turn key solutions on the market. Every part you need we have it, including software.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (07wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07wolfsburg* »_How "just about complete" complete are we talking?
I'm going to be looking for something real soon, just weighing my options and what route I want to take before I take the plunge. 
What turbo options are there and what kind of price range we looking at?

Well, its been a long journey, but we do just about every VAG platform (24v/R32/1.8t) in all its configs. It will be housed in any GT ss vband chassis so 28xx to 35R billet. As far as complete, full hw kit, software, fueling. We are experimenting w/ some injectors at the moment both off the shelf and modified in-house. Just waiting on some production pieces as well as tooling up.. It'll be one of the more unique 'production kits' as there's a little bit of customization and a bit of production... Pricing will be very competitive.
We also have connecting rods (both drop in and standard upgrade ones that utilize forged pistons (which are also in stock))


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:27 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

If you are going to BT your car and want long term reliablity in the drivetrain buy a MANUAL TRANSMISSION.Sure the DSG stuff seems to handle some power but will it handle power for 100K miles


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Sure the DSG stuff seems to handle some power but will it handle power for 100K miles

Daily driven and drag raced constantly, our customers stage III (which always runs 100 octane) has held up just fine. He's at 80k now and has upgraded to stage 4.








Good news is affordable clutch upgrades are coming to the market.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

I've been waiting for you guys to bring out this kit since january that you guys said it was going to be available at the end of the month. but is all good cuz i rather wait and see how are people with bt doing then messing up my whole engine so yea.


----------



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

Than you so much!!!
Regarding your comments I would like to ask you:
*a)* When is APR Stage 4 going to be abvailable? -Is it true that it is an stage III with a bigger turbo?-
*b) *Is the affordable clutch upgrade for Triptonic, or also for the DSG (I thought DSG didn't need any upgrade).
Thank you again!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (bmr_6)*

We are still playing around with options on the stage IV setup. We want to offer something that will actually fit peoples budgets. I don't have an ETA on it at all. Right now it's only done in house on request. Stage 4 uses the same turbo as stage III.


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good news is affordable clutch upgrades are coming to the market.











Thank You for this, We've done some DSG clutch upgrades, the cost is too high, Customers of DSG units are going to be very happy.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (Halpem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halpem* »_

Thank You for this, We've done some DSG clutch upgrades, the cost is too high, Customers of DSG units are going to be very happy. 

You can check this thread for info on some DSG clutch upgrade:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...37029


----------



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

Hi!
Thank you very much on all your professional answers. Taking into consideration that I will purchase the FSI 2.0T + DSG, I would like to ask you the following:
*a) *DSG Gearbox of 6 or 7 gears... Does it makes a difference the number of gears -for porpuses of tunning my car with APR Stage III or IV?- (the vw ncc will bring 7 gears, and the Touareg even announced an 8 gear box!).
*b) *In case of tunning my car with APR Stage III, should I need to also consider a gear upgrade? -Your package states to only add Intake and Exaust systems-
*c) *In case of tunning my car with APR Stage IV, should I need to consider a gear upgrade? -I've been reading a VwVortex Forum stating that the DSG gear can only handle 400hp for a small period of time (2 months)-
*d) *As per the vw hybrids (ncc & Touareg), in case of tunning my car with APR Stage III or IV, will it affect the fact of having the electric motor combined? (can it be done?).
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (bmr_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmr_6* »_Hi!
Thank you very much on all your professional answers. Taking into consideration that I will purchase the FSI 2.0T + DSG, I would like to ask you the following:
*a) *DSG Gearbox of 6 or 7 gears... Does it makes a difference the number of gears -for porpuses of tunning my car with APR Stage III or IV?- (the vw ncc will bring 7 gears, and the Touareg even announced an 8 gear box!).


For the tuning, no, it will not make a difference.

_Quote »_
*b) *In case of tunning my car with APR Stage III, should I need to also consider a gear upgrade? -Your package states to only add Intake and Exaust systems-


On the TSI engine with Stage III if you have a manual I recommend a clutch upgrade. For the DSG we haven't seen any issues and we've had Stage III DSG's since 2006.

_Quote »_
*c) *In case of tunning my car with APR Stage IV, should I need to consider a gear upgrade? -I've been reading a VwVortex Forum stating that the DSG gear can only handle 400hp for a small period of time (2 months)-


Keep in mind the Stage 4 kit is on the FSI, not the TSI. If you go the full stage 4 route and plan to run the race file a lot, I'd consider looking into a clutch upgrade a something you may need down the road. 

_Quote »_
*d) *As per the vw hybrids (ncc & Touareg), in case of tunning my car with APR Stage III or IV, will it affect the fact of having the electric motor combined? (can it be done?).


Yes. We don't have a turbo kit for either of these systems yet.


----------



## bmr_6 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

Amazing! Thank you very much!!!
Can I ask you just two more questions:
*a)* An Upgraded Intake and Catback Exhaust would give more hp? (additional to the APR graphics), or they are considered in them?.

*b)* After watching the comparison of the Intake, Catback Exhaust and Intercooler, against the stock ones, didn't seem to me like really needed... Could the stock versions work with Stage III?
Im looking forward to upgrade to at least Stage III!!! -Although stage IV would be a dream come true, stage III just seem more practical: 
1. No gear modifications; 
2. And perhaps no Intake, Catback Exhaust and Intercooler really really needed... (Definitely breaks upgrade are a priority! hahaha)
What do you think?!...
Thank you in advance for your time and great patience!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? (bmr_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmr_6* »_
*a)* An Upgraded Intake and Catback Exhaust would give more hp? (additional to the APR graphics), or they are considered in them?.


Haha, good one!








Yes, absolutely. The stock intake is really really really restrictive. You'll need it for a TSI stage III. Same with the exhaust system, I'd go full 3inch system on that for maximum performance. 

_Quote »_
*b)* After watching the comparison of the Intake, Catback Exhaust and Intercooler, against the stock ones, didn't seem to me like really needed... Could the stock versions work with Stage III?


Which comparison? The intake on the TSI at stage I power levels makes a huge difference. Throw in the full exhaust an stage II and it's another good bump in power. For the intercooler, I'd never go stage III without it. The factory one may be nice for one or two pulls but after that you'll be pretty heatsoaked! 
[/quote]

_Quote »_
Im looking forward to upgrade to at least Stage III!!! -Although stage IV would be a dream come true, stage III just seem more practical: 
1. No gear modifications; 
2. And perhaps no Intake, Catback Exhaust and Intercooler really really needed... (Definitely breaks upgrade are a priority! hahaha)


We need to get on the same page here. Which car are you getting? The FSI Automatic Passat or the DSG CC? 
The Automatic passat has the FSI engine. 
The DSG CC has the TSI engine. 
They are the same 2.0L size but are completely different and have completely different stage III turbocharger systems. 
Currently the FSI has Stage III and stage IV in the works. The FSI Kit comes with an intake. You really really need the intercooler and the catback you really should do. Stage 4 would blow up the automatic transmission the Passat FSI Automatic lickity split so thats out of the questions.
The CC can only use our stage III TSI system. There is no stage IV system for it yet. The Intake is pretty much a must on this. The stock intake is too restrictive. The intercooler is also something you should do. I'd highly recommend it. A catback would be a nice addition too but not totally necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Turbo kit for a VW 2.0 FSI? ([email protected])*

bmr_6,

Between Passat/CC Automatic/DSG 2.0T FSI/2.0 TSI/2.0T and all the instances of repeating Stage III/Stage 3 names it can get easily overwhelming to someone who is not deep into this stuff every day. 
If any of this is confusing please don't hesitate to call me. 
+1 (335) 502 5181
-Arin


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

what exactly is stage 4....


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

cant believe tiptronic BS is in the newest passat all these years.. anyone can explain this


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (FuN:TuRBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuN:TuRBO* »_cant believe tiptronic BS is in the newest passat all these years.. anyone can explain this

Go to Passat or Transmission forums, they talk about it there.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBOIL* »_what exactly is stage 4....

TBA it sounds like from Arins quote. Bob.G









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are still playing around with options on the stage IV setup. We want to offer something that will actually fit peoples budgets. I don't have an ETA on it at all. Right now it's only done in house on request. Stage 4 uses the same turbo as stage III.

APR Stage 3 kit is complete and well worth the money .

p.s . OP Go with the CC / DSG and also check out Arnold shop @ PAG because he is local stop by and talk to him he has done some nice qaulity custom setup in the past and can help you out ALOT



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 1:10 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

Arin, how long would the s3 intercooler last on stage 3? compared to the stock one?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBOIL* »_Arin, how long would the s3 intercooler last on stage 3? compared to the stock one?


lol wut.


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

bsh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i just bought APR ed 30, reason? it come with everything needed from hardware to software and customer service which i hope!


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

ATP GT3071R + RS4 injectors + Eurodyne or Unitronic tube


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBOIL* »_Arin, how long would the s3 intercooler last on stage 3? compared to the stock one?

Probably only a little bit longer. The S3 IC is rated for a car only putting out 270 at the crank.


----------

